# before 1942



## zeroderby (Dec 19, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could identify any of the pilots/places/planes in these photos. These photos are from my wife's Grandpa who immigrated to the US in the early 1920's from China. He went back to China to fight the Japanese from 1938 to about 1941. We are trying to get an idea of what his life was like as he died before my wife was born. His name was Al Wong or Albert Lee Wong. 

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Smokey (Dec 19, 2006)

Dewoitine D 510






Dewoitine D510





Douglas DC 2






Polikarpov I 15






Curtis Hawk III






North American NA 16






North American NA 16


----------



## zeroderby (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, I will have to read up on the history of those planes.

It is really cool stuff.

Mike


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2006)

Very cool pics. Thanks.


----------



## zeroderby (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are some more.

Photos 5
Photos 4
Photos 3

Mike


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2006)

Very very cool stuff !!!


----------



## sct (Dec 31, 2006)

In those pics are the Chinese Nationalist Air Force a/c and crews. Judging from the Soviet I 15, French D 510 and Hawkers. Those pictures were probably from late 1930s before the air force was practically wiped out by the Japanese and rebuilt with American lend-lease planes.


----------



## sct (Dec 31, 2006)

http://scm.ca/watchmans/gp/Grandpas117.jpg

Vought 02/3U maybe??

Sorry how do I make the linked pic smaller?

Hopefully, just a link now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

as you've linked to it you can't, you'll have to save it to your computer and resize it there............


----------



## sct (Dec 31, 2006)

http://scm.ca/watchmans/gp/Grandpas217.jpg

Curtiss Hawk 75M

http://scm.ca/watchmans/gp/Grandpas164.jpg

Douglas O-2MC???


----------

